# Crafts Entries!



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Crufts entry figures are on Fosse

http://www.fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/CRUFT_MAR_15PDF.pdf

120 Samoyeds


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Ha Ha!
Crufts! Crufts!
Silly moo


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Was just about to post this and saw you beat me to it. But had to check just in case you did mean crafts entries.......... Wonder what the knitting entry was


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Not a bad entry for Manchesters...eep im one of those 57!!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm entering the "Crochet a Sam" class.
Boo is fashioning a potty little woman, through the medium of pipe cleaners and moth balls 
Wonder how we'll do


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

I am working on carving a GSP from a large baking potato.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

pickle said:


> I am working on carving a GSP from a large baking potato.


OOoo-er!
Attractive AND functional


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

vet-2-b said:


> Not a bad entry for Manchesters...eep im one of those 57!!


Is this your first Crufts?
I can't tell you, it gets any better, I'm nervous every year


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Born to Boogie said:


> Is this your first Crufts?
> I can't tell you, it gets any better, I'm nervous every year


It's my first crufts showing I've been a few times before, I was on the Manchester breed side table last year  I am nervous but also sooo excited I have been wanting to show at crufts since I can remember...so just trying to focus on the excited feeling and not the nerves haha we are second in the ring so the waiting is going to be the worse plus Inca tends to get bored so I've got to try and keep her entertained till we go in lol I can see the nerves returning next year too if I qualify again lol


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> Not a bad entry for Manchesters...eep im one of those 57!!


You're lucky there are 493 whippets


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

It's my first ever time at Crufts. Glad there are only 16 Foxhounds!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

60 Smooth collies


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Hanwombat said:


> 60 Smooth collies


That's a good entry for a vulnerable breed.


----------



## Zenith (May 22, 2010)

I'm taking my two Sammies this year, Artie was shown by a friend last year and this year i'm showing them myself - nervous!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

heh heh - just looking at the two breeds we are showing: 320 border collies and 9 Import Register Pastoral 

Could there be much more of a difference? :lol:


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

82 entries for Lappies! Ruska is one of those but I won't be taking her. 

Do passes get emailed or posted out? I'm assuming I can still get in on mine even though I won't have the physical dog with me!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

lupie said:


> 82 entries for Lappies! Ruska is one of those but I won't be taking her.
> 
> Do passes get emailed or posted out? I'm assuming I can still get in on mine even though I won't have the physical dog with me!


Passes are usually posted - even if you entered online - and yes, you can get in with your passes even if you don't have your dog with you, but only on the stated day. Just go in at one of the dog entries rather than the main entries.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sixty four E.T.T.'s entered. We will be there.


----------

